# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Benidorm

## Trinigerl

We took a weekend trip from Gijón to Benidorm. Its a beach town south of Barcelona. There is the old town very Spanish and the new town very British. Fish and Chips every where and English breakfast all day . Very in  expensive 08A44E12-B4B0-4160-968D-FED8FCBBF06E.jpg342D427B-6DF4-4A86-842B-98DDC479D02A.jpgA0AC97CF-7FC3-406E-A248-6036A6CBF581.jpgCED803A9-DB68-416D-8D9E-FA8BDEB08363.jpgBE22490C-A187-43B3-B1E9-DD4C01105AE8.jpg0C5ACBFA-5E60-4DF5-ADC9-E389794F9A8B.jpgD9B25BCD-7752-4343-ABF6-D30950F492E5.jpgBAE98E2E-F513-461E-A7DA-A0BF6181FB0C.jpg

----------


## cec1

Old part looks lovely.

----------


## amyb

Nice spot.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks very charming. Know the Algarve but not Benidorm.

----------


## JEK

What?

----------

